# N.O.W. Art Preview: 80s Action Is Coming!



## Nellisir (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow. Nice!


----------



## random.brown (Mar 21, 2015)

Those look good, but does the Jersey Shore know their male Chosen is missing?

<snark />


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 21, 2015)

random.brown said:


> Those look good, but does the Jersey Shore know their male Chosen is missing?



I thought Justin Bieber, but...hey, it's a Designed/Chosen!  That's kinda the point.

I do think the female mutant should have her eyes open.


----------



## random.brown (Mar 21, 2015)

Nellisir said:


> I thought Justin Berber....




Wouldn't that be the 'Doomed/Cursed' category?

<rimshot />


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2015)

A Designed is something like Captain America, or Khan, or someone who is the product of scientific meddling (as opposed to Augmented, which is more Six Million Dollar Man - cybernetics).  A Chosen is a subset of Designed where, instead of science, it's more prophecy/mysticism.  Think Buffy, for example.  They're basically perfect human beings.

Mutants - well, you can probably figure out what sort of characters those are!  It's not full-on superhero, but it allows for characters with special abilities.

Not all campaigns will have all of these, of course.  An A-Team style campaign would only have humans.  A 007 style campaign might add Augmented into the mix.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Mar 21, 2015)

The female designed/chosen has MC Hammer pants!


----------



## dwayne (Mar 22, 2015)

Dragonhelm said:


> The female designed/chosen has MC Hammer pants!




I like what I am seeing so far with this system and can not wait to see it and check it out once it comes out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo&list=RDotCpCn0l4Wo#t=15


----------



## tgmoore (Mar 22, 2015)

M-1 Steel pot on a cyborg w/ L85 and modern body armor. Artist why you do this?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2015)

tgmoore said:


> M-1 Steel pot on a cyborg w/ L85 and modern body armor. Artist why you do this?




You don't approve of the Augmented's fashion choices?  Maybe she thinks she looks good! At least she didn't opt for the MC Hammer trousers!


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 23, 2015)

Mutants:  I could see this easily fitting into a Heroes setting.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## Will Doyle (Mar 23, 2015)

These look ace


----------

